# brother & sister mateing rollers



## wingpatch (Mar 15, 2011)

any body do it ? pros & cons ??


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Many people do inbreeding and you have to be careful while inbreeding


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never really been fond of inbreeding myself but if I were you I wouldn't breed a sister with a brother. I would instead breed a grandfather with the sister and a grandmother with the brother.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Gurbir said:


> I've never really been fond of inbreeding myself but if I were you I wouldn't breed a sister with a brother. I would instead breed a grandfather with the sister and a grandmother with the brother.


eeewwww


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

sorry guys but inbreeding is important if you want to keep a certain strain of pigeons color or performance, take for instance guppy and Betta fish they where made by inbreeding the wild ones don't look nothing like what the pet shop sells


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

You can take guidance from an experienced breeder and start "*selective*" inbreeding


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

wingpatch said:


> any body do it ? pros & cons ??


Yes, you can, pigeons do not mind it but it should be the last option.

If its for establishing a trait which you are sure cannot be maintained from an outside cross and subsequent generations.

Remember that brother - sister mating can work on both sides, establishing the required trait and establishing an unwanted trait carried by both pigeons.

Are you trying to establish a trait or is it because they are the only one available for mating up ?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

iam just joking just kind of diffrent but ya i guess i got a pair like that


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Rollers are trickier to inbreed than racers.

Try it for yourself and you will understand that you are wasting time. 
For you to have success in full bro/sis mating you will have to have generations of no roll downs to have a little success.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

One of the Pros that I saw in bro/sis mating was that they came into their roll real soon. Like within a month. Believe it or not. 

Con was that their homing ability deterioration over time. When they came into their full roll they just fly away like they never knew your home. 
That was some of my experience and these were done with some of my Mason/Reed birds.


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

I have had one brother/sister mated pair by accident because i wasn't paying attention during breeding season. I wouldn't do it intentionally, but their chicks turned out fine..


----------

